# Uber won't pay for passengers mess. F.U. Uber



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Uber is a piece of shit. I'm not putting up with this shit no more. I'm totally done. A girl and kid dirty my car yesterday, fries all over the floor, and spilled the drink. I wrote to Uber and this is there reply. I actually felt like replying back, sure no problem, from now on any passengers with food wont be allowed in my car, and when they ask why I tell them Uber wont pay for cleaning fee.

"Thanks for writing in and bringing this to our attention. I am so sorry to see that your rider was not respectful of you or your vehicle on this trip.

Facilitating a comfortable and respectful environment for both riders and drivers is a top priority for us and I will follow up appropriately with your rider here.

Sometimes, the unfortunate nature of this industry is that riders sometimes leave behind a little wear and tear or mess to clean up. That said, I'm afraid the cleaning and damage fees we facilitate are reserved for significant messes directly attributable to the rider on a given trip.

Again, I understand the frustration here. I'm more than happy to address any other questions or concerns you have.

*Ashely at Uber"*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> A girl and kid dirty my car yesterday, fries all over the floor, and spilled the drink.


Post the pictures of the mess, so we can see the extent of it.


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Post the pictures of the mess, so we can see the extent of it.


Yeaaaaa...
Uber gave me $150 to have my upholstery cleaned after a pax spilled some soda.

Took about a week or so.

I sent pictures and a quote from a detail place.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Post the pictures of the mess, so we can see the extent of it.


Damn. I messed up, my dumb ass decided to send pics after I had tried to clean the interior. Smh. I guess I learned my lesson. I was so pissed off at pax that I ran to get my car clean since its leather. Ugh. I still won'tlet anyone with food in my car. I'll tell them right before they get in I don't allow people to eat. If they want I can cancel but to me it's not worth it.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> Uber is a piece of shit. I'm not putting up with this shit no more. I'm totally done. A girl and kid dirty my car yesterday, fries all over the floor, and spilled the drink. I wrote to Uber and this is there reply. I actually felt like replying back, sure no problem, from now on any passengers with food wont be allowed in my car, and when they ask why I tell them Uber wont pay for cleaning fee.
> 
> "Thanks for writing in and bringing this to our attention. I am so sorry to see that your rider was not respectful of you or your vehicle on this trip.
> 
> ...


No eating in my car...period! When I pick them up or we stop at a drive thru.....I tell them, you're not eating that in my car. If that is a problem, end the trip and order a ride with a driver that cares more about his rating than his seats. Same thing with drunks. I have plastic WAWA bags all over the car. I tell them that if they "yak in the sak"..no charge. If you puke in the car...anywhere including out the window, it's a flat $200.00 fee and I will run your card right on my tablet. If they give me any grief, I tell them that I'm calling the police and have them arrested for public intoxication. No way I'm going to count on some Uber person sitting at home in their pajamas to make a decision whether or not I'm entitled to a clean-up fee. My point is.....I don't want your $200.00, be tied up with the cops nor have to clean it up. PUT YOUR FACE IN THE BAG!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ashely forgot to type "Uber on!". I would report her. ....although, if Uber has outsourced that already, it _ain't no_ Ashely it is really Sridevi. If you escalate it to her "boss", George, he is really Krishnamurti, and yes, I _can_ pronounce both of them, and no, he will not do anything, either.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ashely forgot to type "Uber on!". I would report her. ....although, if Uber has outsourced that already, it _ain't no_ Ashely it is really Sridevi. If you escalate it to her "boss", George, he is really Krishnamurti, and yes, I _can_ pronounce both of them, and no, he will not do anything, either.


So, you're telling me Uber people are fake generated messages from peope in the India? Or some where in the mid east?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Happy Typist, who is an UberCSR, posted some time back that Uber was outsourcing its CSR functions to the Philippines and India. I would suspect that the process has already started. 

It is likely that a human being, be that human being in Mumbai, Quezon City or Philadelphia, actually did at least skim your e-Mail, then sent a canned response. By the admission of at least three CSRs on this board, canned responses are the norm and have been, even when the Uber CSRs were all in this country.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> No eating in my car...period! When I pick them up or we stop at a drive thru.....I tell them, you're not eating that in my car. If that is a problem, end the trip and order a ride with a driver that cares more about his rating than his seats. Same thing with drunks. I have plastic WAWA bags all over the car. I tell them that if they "yak in the sak"..no charge. If you puke in the car...anywhere including out the window, it's a flat $200.00 fee and I will run your card right on my tablet. If they give me any grief, I tell them that I'm calling the police and have them arrested for public intoxication. No way I'm going to count on some Uber person sitting at home in their pajamas to make a decision whether or not I'm entitled to a clean-up fee. My point is.....I don't want your $200.00, be tied up with the cops nor have to clean it up. PUT YOUR FACE IN THE BAG!!!


Yay your a real man. That's the spirit, finally someone on this forum who isn't a wuss and charges the customer directly. Why let an app decide who's going to pay damages to your car? After all they are just a technology company right? Well right?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Yay your a real man. That's the spirit, finally someone on this forum who isn't a wuss and charges the customer directly. Why let an app decide who's going to pay damages to your car? After all they are just a technology company right? Well right?


After Uber refused to fully reimburse me for a cleaning fee several months ago, my policy is now also to deal with charging the customer myself. My policy is that it is an automatic $200 charge, plus the 3% swipe fee to Square.

I had a chick yak in my car. I had it detailed at the cheapest place I could find for $160. Uber credited me $100 and told me that I paid for a detail of the entire interior, when they only reimburse for the cost of cleaning "only the affected area." Problem is, all three places I called told me they don't clean "only the affected area." They said they either do the full detail or they don't do the job.

After posting the ordeal on this message board, I found out that apparently, the trick is to have the detail business forge the invoice to say they cleaned only the affected area. So that's great. I'm supposed to lie. Real nice. Sorry, I have morals and ethics. I will not do that. So now, as a business owner, any passenger who pukes in my car gets charged straight through me on the spot.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> After Uber refused to fully reimburse me for a cleaning fee several months ago, my policy is now also to deal with charging the customer myself. My policy is that it is an automatic $200 charge, plus the 3% swipe fee to Square.
> 
> I had a chick yak in my car. I had it detailed at the cheapest place I could find for $160. Uber credited me $100 and told me that I paid for a detail of the entire interior, when they only reimburse for the cost of cleaning "only the affected area." Problem is, all three places I called told me they don't clean "only the affected area." They said they either do the full detail or they don't do the job.
> 
> After posting the ordeal on this message board, I found out that apparently, the trick is to have the detail business forge the invoice to say they cleaned only the affected area. So that's great. I'm supposed to lie. Real nice. Sorry, I have morals and ethics. I will not do that. So now, as a business owner, any passenger who pukes in my car gets charged straight through me on the spot.


I wanna know how u will enforce that. Whats to stop a pax from taking off? I think this is really hard to enforce, and to deal with unruly customers who may wanna try and fight u, by the time the cops get to you the fight could b over and u could b seriously hurt or worse. Idk where u guys work but there are some pretty bad neighborhoods here and if something goes down no one would say anything here. Js


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Keep escalating responses until you get paid. Next time, before you submit a rating for the passenger, hit the help key and select "I had an issue with the rider" then "request a cleaning fee" then look for the camera icon. Use it to take pics of the mess.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Write to support again and again and again until you get somebody who will help you. Plead your case and be nice about it. This is how to win with faceless corporate (comcast, verizon, etc.. etc..).

*Note to ALL*: If you have the stomach for cleaning a mess yourself you can get an enzyme based product at any major pet store (get the most expensive one) that will deal with this mess instead of paying somebody $160 or $200 to clean your car. It happened to me on my first weekend. I bought the product the next day. Stain went away in 15 minutes. After repeated treatments the smell was completely gone in three days.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Keep escalating responses until you get paid. Next time, before you submit a rating for the passenger, hit the help key and select "I had an issue with the rider" then "request a cleaning fee" then look for the camera icon. Use it to take pics of the mess.


I did. The CSR I was dealing with was a complete *****. I dealt with her over the course of a week, trying to escalate the situation to a manager. She refused. I tried creating a new email. Every time, she responded. Trust me, I tried every route imaginable... even emailing customer service in another city. Each time, the inquiry got to her.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> I wanna know how u will enforce that. Whats to stop a pax from taking off? I think this is really hard to enforce, and to deal with unruly customers who may wanna try and fight u, by the time the cops get to you the fight could b over and u could b seriously hurt or worse. Idk where u guys work but there are some pretty bad neighborhoods here and if something goes down no one would say anything here. Js


The 9mm pistol on my hip, maybe? ;-)


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> I did. The CSR I was dealing with was a complete *****. I dealt with her over the course of a week, trying to escalate the situation to a manager. She refused. I tried creating a new email. Every time, she responded. Trust me, I tried every route imaginable... even emailing customer service in another city. Each time, the inquiry got to her.


Go down to your local office for a face to face with somebody. Bring receipts for the materials you used to clean it up.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Three days? How about 3 minutes. When I had leather seats...wipe it, spray it and rock on. Now I have cloth seats that are Scotchguarded completely (I have seat covers but a pain to put on), takes a few minutes for the seat to dry. I keep towels, carpet shampoo and Lysol in my kit (along with 50 WAWA bags). Generally I make a profit on the $200.00 fee..the only one who put me out of business puked on her roommate and peed her pants! And I told everyone on campus who it was! As far as a hassle getting the fee. I'm like the flight attendant on a plane. I make the announcement as soon as they are in the car. The last three times I was handed a credit card without having to ask. Of course they were classy taxi customers. Interesting to see with my first Uber puker.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> Three days? How about 3 minutes. When I had leather seats...wipe it, spray it and rock on. Now I have cloth seats that are Scotchguarded completely (I have seat covers but a pain to put on), takes a few minutes for the seat to dry. I keep towels, carpet shampoo and Lysol in my kit (along with 50 WAWA bags). Generally I make a profit on the $200.00 fee..the only one who put me out of business puked on her roommate and peed her pants! And I told everyone on campus who it was! As far as a hassle getting the fee. I'm like the flight attendant on a plane. I make the announcement as soon as they are in the car. The last three times I was handed a credit card without having to ask. Of course they were classy taxi customers. Interesting to see with my first Uber puker.


We don't all have leather seats broheimen. That was directed towards the rest of us who have cloth.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> We don't all have leather seats broheimen. That was directed towards the rest of us who have cloth.[/QUOTE
> Read it again..I have cloth seats in my car. If they ask why the seat is damp I tell them someone spilled the last complementary bottle of water that I had. LOL!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Stands corrected.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

Try to send another new email. Sometimes diff. cust. service will respond differently and they should take care of you but you need to do certain things such as report the accident within 48 hours, take some pictures and proof of the receipt of cleaning cost. Good luck.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Go down to your local office for a face to face with somebody. Bring receipts for the materials you used to clean it up.


Haha... the closest uber office to my city is about 180 miles away.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

gietno said:


> Try to send another new email. Sometimes diff. cust. service will respond differently and they should take care of you but you need to do certain things such as report the accident within 48 hours, take some pictures and proof of the receipt of cleaning cost. Good luck.


LOL seriously? Dude, I was dealing with this the moment it happened. Read my post. I did create new emails. Multiple times.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow that must be sucks then. 
It happened twice with me & they took care of them both.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/No-Food-or-Drink-Sticker-Decal-/190731284305

Consider buying a decal for passenger's back window. Point to it & cancel trip if they refuse to get rid of food.

I see this & "no smoking" decals on cabs.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/No-Food-or-Drink-Sticker-Decal-/190731284305
> 
> Consider buying a decal for passenger's back window. Point to it & cancel trip if they refuse to get rid of food.
> 
> I see this & "no smoking" decals on cabs.


That sign may not be "visible" enough for the typical entitled Uber passenger. I would prefer this one, and it is only a couple of bucks more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-FOOD-OR-...SIGN-OUTSIDE-VINYL-DECAL-STICKER/230828237048


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

9" x 3" would be too large for me. 3" x 3" is my size.

My vehicle has a small stationary window behind the passengers' windows in the back. A red decal would definitely stand out against the eggplant-purple color of my car. I noticed a cabbie at the airport with the universal "No Smoking" sign in the window I am referring to.

I use my car to shuttle family around. The less they feel they are in a vehicle-for-hire, the less flack I will receive.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Cleaning fees are all about the pictures. If the pictures don't show a big enough mess, no reimbursement. We have to be able to provide pictures to the rider when they get all indignant about the fee.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Cleaning fees are all about the pictures. If the pictures don't show a big enough mess, no reimbursement. We have to be able to provide pictures to the rider when they get all indignant about the fee.


This isn't 100% true, in my case anyway. I had puke inside and out, major mess. I didn't think to take pictures cause it was my fourth night on the job. I cleaned up as much as I could and sent Uber pictures of the Baking Soda in the back seat the next day and pictures of the receipts. The first response was a "no" but I continued and pleaded my case. I got $200 out of it. You just need to get the right person on the other side of the email wall.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> This isn't 100% true, in my case anyway. I had puke inside and out, major mess. I didn't think to take pictures cause it was my fourth night on the job. I cleaned up as much as I could and sent Uber pictures of the Baking Soda in the back seat the next day and pictures of the receipts. The first response was a "no" but I continued and pleaded my case. I got $200 out of it. You just need to get the right person on the other side of the email wall.


I've made exceptions (very very rare) if the driver is new and may not have been aware of the policy. That won't happen often because we don't charge the rider in those cases.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Typist,

Did I read right?

If a driver proves his case by providing pics to show the mess, the rider is charged for the cleanup?

As a new driver that is nice to know.

I like your signature , Typist. If I put a notice like that in my car (NOT) I will use the word _*OR *_instead of and.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I've made exceptions (very very rare) if the driver is new and may not have been aware of the policy. That won't happen often because we don't charge the rider in those cases.


Thanks for clarifying. All your input here is appreciated.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Typist,
> 
> Did I read right?
> 
> ...


You understand Typist correctly.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I see this & "no smoking" decals on cabs.


In many jurisdictions, the no smoking sign is required. In the District of Columbia, they give cab drivers a fifty dollar summons if it is not there. In my old cab, I used to have a sign that read: _This sign is here because the law in the District of Columbia requires its presence. The driver cordially invites you to ignore it, especially if you are on the way to the airport_. That got me more than a few nice tips, as well as a few complaints.

Then Uber arrived, and I noticed that passengers complained more about smoke. There was nothing to be done for the old car, but since I bought the new one, I stopped allowing smoking. Even GF must smoke an electronic cigaret in it or the UberXmobile. As I kept the old car for a private car, she can still smoke in that one or in the DeSoto.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Typist,
> 
> Did I read right?
> 
> ...


Damn straight! Uber isn't eating that cost, the rider made the mess so they pay for it.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Damn straight! Uber isn't eating that cost, the rider made the mess so they pay for it.





uberdriver said:


> That sign may not be "visible" enough for the typical entitled Uber passenger. I would prefer this one, and it is only a couple of bucks more.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-FOOD-OR-...SIGN-OUTSIDE-VINYL-DECAL-STICKER/230828237048


In Charlottesville the cabs have a sticker in the window that says something to the effect that if you leave any bodily fluids in the cab you will pay a $250.00 cleanup fee.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Collecting anything directly from a PAX will get you suspended if Uber finds out. 
Uber does the billing in the agreement between Partners and Uber. They make that pretty clear in the agreement. 
Just saying you are taking a chance........


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Collecting anything directly from a PAX will get you suspended if Uber finds out.
> Uber does the billing in the agreement between Partners and Uber. They make that pretty clear in the agreement.
> Just saying you are taking a chance........


When Uber has a caste in stone policy to cover messes like puke and so on, I'll let them handle it. I'm not going to spend two hours cleaning my car to have some chooch tell me no. Of course there is always small claims court, a time consuming alternative. But having bags available pretty much solves that problem doesn't it?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hazeces . . . said:


> Sometimes, the unfortunate nature of this industry is that riders sometimes leave behind a little wear and tear or mess to clean up. *That said, I'm afraid the cleaning and damage fees we facilitate are reserved for significant messes directly attributable to the rider on a given trip.*


boldness by poster

Getting back on topic . . .

The OP has fries & drink spilled in her car, and this is the response? I do understand both sides.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> I wanna know how u will enforce that. Whats to stop a pax from taking off? I think this is really hard to enforce, and to deal with unruly customers who may wanna try and fight u, by the time the cops get to you the fight could b over and u could b seriously hurt or worse. Idk where u guys work but there are some pretty bad neighborhoods here and if something goes down no one would say anything here. Js


You call the cops and make a report if they refuse to pay.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I've made exceptions (very very rare) if the driver is new and may not have been aware of the policy. That won't happen often because we don't charge the rider in those cases.


I don't let uber decide what pax is going to pay for damage to my cars. Especially as a professional livery driver.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I don't let uber decide what pax is going to pay for damage to my cars. Especially as a professional livery driver.


That won't go over very well if passengers get pissed and report it. Though they mostly get mad if the driver double dips - gets cash from them AND gets a cleaning fee from Uber.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> That won't go over very well if passengers get pissed and report it. Though they mostly get mad if the driver double dips - gets cash from them AND gets a cleaning fee from Uber.


The passenger pays me and that is that. If you charge Uber the passenger is going to find out and if they have a receipt, you're rightfully screwed.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That won't go over very well if passengers get pissed and report it. Though they mostly get mad if the driver double dips - gets cash from them AND gets a cleaning fee from Uber.


I do not email uber about the cleaning fee If the pax pays me, and legally uber cannot do anything because it's my property. If Uber claims anything else about that, then legally I am there employee. You cannot have it all ways.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I do not email uber about the cleaning fee If the pax pays me, and legally uber cannot do anything because it's my property. If Uber claims anything else about that, then legally I am there employee. You cannot have it all ways.


Plus I charge 375 for vomit. 200 is nothing


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Plus I charge 375 for vomit. 200 is nothing


Cool if you can get it. @200.00 seems to be the threshold here. But I think most drivers are too ***** to make the customer pay the fee. Scared to death of getting one star..lol! I had one pax tell me it's an occupational hazard. And I said, "using that train of thought, my taking a dump in your desk drawer would also be an occupation hazard." He paid the fee.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Write to support again and again and again until you get somebody who will help you. Plead your case and be nice about it. This is how to win with faceless corporate (comcast, verizon, etc.. etc..).
> 
> *Note to ALL*: If you have the stomach for cleaning a mess yourself you can get an enzyme based product at any major pet store (get the most expensive one) that will deal with this mess instead of paying somebody $160 or $200 to clean your car. It happened to me on my first weekend. I bought the product the next day. Stain went away in 15 minutes. After repeated treatments the smell was completely gone in three days.


There's a thing you can get on amazon called anti icky poo. Works better than anything else I've tried for urine at least. Many of us in animal rescue use it. Supposed to work for lots of things but for sure I know it works great on urine. Trick is to soak up what urine you can then spray or pour it on to soak the area and let it sit for a couple hours BEFORE cleaning. Not sure how that'd go on leather but it works on fabric.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I've made exceptions (very very rare) if the driver is new and may not have been aware of the policy. That won't happen often because we don't charge the rider in those cases.


The problem is most drivers don't even know this until it's too late and they cleaned up first. It's not exactly emphasized in the "Make up to a million dollars a week" ads.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Well uber's policy says we can't charge for rides off the app. Not cleaning fees as far as I know.


thehappytypist said:


> That won't go over very well if passengers get pissed and report it. Though they mostly get mad if the driver double dips - gets cash from them AND gets a cleaning fee from Uber.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> So, you're telling me Uber people are fake generated messages from peope in the India? Or some where in the mid east?


^^^
LOL @ "in the India". 
I gotta stop reading these comments with a mouth full of coffee... or Scotch. Whatever. 
I go through more keyboards. 
Maybe I should ask UP for a keyboard replacement fee.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> Three days? How about 3 minutes. When I had leather seats...wipe it, spray it and rock on. Now I have cloth seats that are Scotchguarded completely (I have seat covers but a pain to put on), takes a few minutes for the seat to dry. I keep towels, carpet shampoo and Lysol in my kit (along with 50 WAWA bags). Generally I make a profit on the $200.00 fee..the only one who put me out of business puked on her roommate and peed her pants! And I told everyone on campus who it was! As far as a hassle getting the fee. I'm like the flight attendant on a plane. I make the announcement as soon as they are in the car. The last three times I was handed a credit card without having to ask. Of course they were classy taxi customers. Interesting to see with my first Uber puker.


^^^
Leather is easy to clean... except for the perforated / ventilated leather. 
Have you ever seen a 100 year old saddle? 
Or sniffed one? Haha.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> We don't all have leather seats broheimen. That was directed towards the rest of us who have cloth.


^^^
Oh, yeah..... that's rough.
You should have at least English wool whipcord.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> Uber is a piece of shit. I'm not putting up with this shit no more. I'm totally done. A girl and kid dirty my car yesterday, fries all over the floor, and spilled the drink. I wrote to Uber and this is there reply. I actually felt like replying back, sure no problem, from now on any passengers with food wont be allowed in my car, and when they ask why I tell them Uber wont pay for cleaning fee.
> 
> "Thanks for writing in and bringing this to our attention. I am so sorry to see that your rider was not respectful of you or your vehicle on this trip.
> 
> ...


^^^
Reminds me of a time years ago when a party was getting in and this young woman was holding a chocolate ice cream cone. 
I informed her "No food in the car" and she said "Oh, I'll be real careful". 
She got in first and while sliding over into the seat right in back of me the ice cream fell off the cone but she didn't notice it and slid right over the ice cream... wearing white slacks. 
The kid screamed and said that she had to go back into the house to change but her mom said that they are already running late and had to be at the terminal (LAX) 2 hours ahead of time to check in. (Which is what they were doing right after 9-11)
She sat in it and cried all the way to the airport. 
I kept on laughing at this stunt, and finally the mom started laughing and finally said "Enough already!!!" 
Then when I pulled them up to the American terminal 4 VIP check in, the laughing started all over again when we actually got to see the damage to the rump of her slacks.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well uber's policy says we can't charge for rides off the app. Not cleaning fees as far as I know.


If it's your property and someone damages it then it's between you and the pax to get it taken care of. Uber is out of the picture at that point.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> I had one pax tell me it's an occupational hazard. And I said, "using that train of thought, my taking a dump in your desk drawer would also be an occupation hazard." He paid the fee.


***Takes off hat***. You managed _actually to reason_ with someone who was so drunk that he ralphed in your car? Well _played_, Sirrah!


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

U know for as many crazies that I have had to deal with, I'd much rather deal with uber, then a crazy pax. That said, I'm not going to try n get money out of the pax. I'll just let uber handle it, i mean I can get my whole car detailed for 150 dollars, and it looks like brand new.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just to chime in here. I sent Uber pictures twice for a mess. One was a pretty bad makeup spill all over anything. They refused to charge the pax and I had escalated it and everything. From now on I will charge the Pax directly. No questions about that. Uber said they have our back in these situations. They only do for puke mess. Anything else it's your problem.

Adjust your procedures accordingly.


----------



## golfbox (Jun 1, 2015)

Go buy some fake vomit on Amazon and anytime any mess is made just add the vomit and shoot the picture.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Same exact thing happened to me and be happy if was not vomit or puke! Mine was and because I cleaned it, I didn't get anything. I asked them to contact the rider and they wouldn't. The rider would have admitted to it as well.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well uber's policy says we can't charge for rides off the app. Not cleaning fees as far as I know.


As far as Uber is concerned, it falls under soliciting cash/cash exchange. I'm all for it if a rider volunteers to pay but demanding payment directly from them tends to result in a complaint email. It's your business and you can run it how you want, of course, but just letting you know how Uber views these situations.

One ticket that was shared around with everyone was a rider who was with his wife who was in labor, and baby popped out in the car. Rider threw $300 cash at him before running into the ER lol Totes okay with that since we could only give a max of $250. Feel bad for the dude though, childbirth is a nasty, dirty business.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> As far as Uber is concerned, it falls under soliciting cash/cash exchange. I'm all for it if a rider volunteers to pay but demanding payment directly from them tends to result in a complaint email. It's your business and you can run it how you want, of course, but just letting you know how Uber views these situations.
> 
> One ticket that was shared around with everyone was a rider who was with his wife who was in labor, and baby popped out in the car. Rider threw $300 cash at him before running into the ER lol Totes okay with that since we could only give a max of $250. Feel bad for the dude though, childbirth is a nasty, dirty business.


This is horrible. How is an app going to decide what I do with my property? If I am Ubers employee than that's one thing. But if we aren't then who's to blame here?


----------

